# Kanina pa



## AskLang

How exactly are these said in English?

_*Kanina pa sana ako umalis.*_
*Kanina pa siya umalis.*

Ex. You have fallen in line for a long time already only to find out that they've made some mistakes at the window. (Something like this, I really can't think of a good example).

Is it -

I should have left ages ago. -or simply-
I should have left earlier.
She has left hours ago.

I seem to be missing the word 'pa' which is found in my Tagalog example, in my English equivalents.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DotterKat

Your first two translations are correct (I should have left ages ago / earlier).

The enclitic particle _pa _is rather complicated to translate into English. It refers more to the speaker's point of view with regards the time between the present and the adverb of time used in the sentence (past or future). In particular, _pa _implies that the length of time between now and the past or future occurrence is long. Therefore, you are not "missing" the enclitic particle in your sentence since the correct thought has been translated, that is, the length of time you have waited is long and that you indeed should have left "ages ago."  Remember, it is not necessary to translate every word in a sentence.

Finally, a correction on your final sentence, "_She has left hours ago_". "_Has left_" is in the present perfect tense.  It is used to refer to a past action in connection to the speaker's present state of being or thinking. Therefore, you can either say:

_She has left_. (Correct use of the present perfect tense --- you are speaking at the present time about a past occurrence.)  

OR

She left hours ago. (Simple past tense.)

"She has left hours ago" is not correct.


----------



## AskLang

So, what now is the equivalent of - She left _*kanina pa*_. - without being specific about the unit of time?
Can ages ago, refer to morning when it's afternoon now, like it does in Tagalog, as well as years ago, as it really sounds like?


----------



## DotterKat

Yes. It is called hyperbole and is quite acceptable, in fact common, in casual speech. As I indicated before, do not get hung up on trying to translate every word but rather translate the thought or sentiment. You have done this with "*kanina pa* = *ages ago*", the underlying sentiment or thought being that of impatience, frustration or annoyance on having had to wait longer than you think is necessary. As in my first post, the enclitic *pa* expands the perceived time between the present and the adverb of time used and thus the corresponding impatience, frustration, annoyance, etc. Besides *ages ago*, *earlier*, you could also use *a long time ago*. Do not use *years ago* for something that occurred this morning as it is too specific and defeats the purpose of a hyperbole.


----------



## AskLang

So, what is the equivalent of _Kanina pa siya umalis. _in English? I suppose 'ages ago' isn't correct to use here as like you said there is an underlying sentiment of impatience in the phrase. So, would 'a while ago' be more proper here where you are only stating a fact?


----------



## DotterKat

"A while ago" would be correct too. However, going back to your very first question (_*Kanina pa sana ako umalis.*_* Kanina pa siya umalis.*), the sense of impatience, urgency or frustration is greater (Kanina pa _*sana*_...) than that implied by a response that simply goes "She left a while ago."  Therefore, if we are to go by your original text which to me implies a great degree of distress, frustration, etc. at having had to wait for a long time, then I still say that you had it right the first time, that is, "She left *ages ago*" is more appropriate.

However, if your intent is to respond in a more neutral tone then "a while ago" is certainly acceptable. Better yet, keep it factual and simply say something along the lines of "She left this morning at 8 a.m."


----------



## AskLang

Thanks very much for your posts and patience Dotterkat.


----------

